# Smoker Help!



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have the Big Green Egg? I'm thinking I need one & am looking for input please!


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

No, I don't have one of those, but it looks like a pretty sweet set up. I have the Smoke Vault.
Is it propane or charcoal?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Go propane

Ouch- just looked at the price on that devil.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

build one for 50 bucks


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

I have both of these and really like em. In fact im cooking some pulled pork in the Lurh Jensen
right now. They both get used at least once a week.

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod. ... D=63767702

http://www.charbroil.com/Consumer/produ ... eriesID=17


----------

